# Annoying ads on ASF



## insider (16 March 2008)

GET RID OF THE ANNOYING ADS PLEASE. THE BLOODY THINGS KEEP BEEPING. THANKYOU


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2008)

What ads are you referring to? I am unaware of any 'beeping' ads on the site.

Also, no need to shout. Please disengage your caps lock key.


----------



## reece55 (16 March 2008)

insider said:


> GET RID OF THE ANNOYING ADS PLEASE. THE BLOODY THINGS KEEP BEEPING. THANKYOU




Did you wanna pay for the website costs then???????

Obviously the ads provide revenue to keep the site running and personally it doesn't annoy me.....

Just my 

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (16 March 2008)

What beeping ads?


----------



## Sprinter79 (16 March 2008)

The adds are sitting in front of the drop down menus again 

I dunno about any beeping though...


----------



## Timmy (16 March 2008)

Thats just the swear words being bleeped out


----------



## Prospector (16 March 2008)

no beeps here and I havent actually noticed the ads as being intrusive either!


----------



## spottygoose (16 March 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> The adds are sitting in front of the drop down menus again
> 
> I dunno about any beeping though...




I find sometimes I can't use the search function because an ad is sitting over the top of it. Other than that they are a necessary evil and on the whole unobtrusive compared to other sites imo.


----------



## Julia (16 March 2008)

Prospector said:


> no beeps here and I havent actually noticed the ads as being intrusive either!



Ditto for me.
Also, in the past when I've suggested all of us who enjoy ASF should be prepared to make a contribution to the running cost, I've been howled down loudly.  So if you don't want to assist in financing the site, just live with the ads, for heaven's sake.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

perhaps the ads that are very "dynamic" ... could be slowed down a bit (might make the download rate a bit more efficient) - just a comment from the gallery - and a guess at that - no biggie


----------



## wayneL (16 March 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> The adds are sitting in front of the drop down menus again
> 
> I dunno about any beeping though...



That could be a browser issue.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2008)

I just want to say that I would never knowingly allow an ad onto the site that emitted sounds or noises as I do not like those kind of ads myself and would not inflict them on the ASF community.

That being said, it is interesting that some people have said they find the ads 'unobtrusive'. Sometimes I think that I have made them too unobtrusive. Let me explain. On the internet it is not enough for advertisers that their banner advertisements are simply displayed on a website. Banner 'impressions' as they are called mean very little. What means something is clicks. What means even more is sales or customers. On the internet, advertisers *know* where sales come from because when you click on a banner advertisement the link is usually embedded with a particular code that tells the advertiser what website the visitor has come from. As a contrast, when you click on a link in a thread without that embedded code, ASF receives no credit for the visitor or any subsequent sales of their product or service. The advertiser simply doesn't know where the visitor came from.

Unlike television, radio or print advertising, those paying for advertising on the internet know exactly where their sales come from. And the websites that send the most sales (and visitors) are the most highly valued in advertising terms. So if you are interested in Interactive Brokers, I.G. Markets or Stator AFM portfolio software, please click on the ads you see here on ASF... and keep your eyes peeled for products or services you are interested in.

ASF is free and will continue to be as long as I own and run it. However, it can only continue to be profitable as long as the advertisers receive a return on their advertising dollar. When that ceases to happen, this website will cease to exist, and I will have to go and get a real job.. and nobody wants that, right? :

So please, if you wish to support ASF, support the paying advertisers. It does make a *huge* difference I assure you! 

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

Joe
I think we all admire the way you are so candid and so tolerant 
and thanks for ASF
cheers


----------



## Whiskers (16 March 2008)

wayneL said:


> That could be a browser issue.




I was getting a bit of the same thing as sprinter. I upgraded to IE7 a few months ago and have had a continual run of irritating little problems which often cause IE7to close unexpectedly... especially when a video plays.

I have recently found out that IE7 can get into problems with the latest version of Adobe Flash Player (modname: flash9e.ocx), whereas other browsers don't have any problems.

I'm having a hell of a hard time trying to fix it. Might have to change browsers.

I haven't had any beeping noises, but that may be your particular sound settings in _Sounds and Audio Devices _in _Control Panel_. I shut off most sounds cos they annoy the hell out of me... particularly the windows sound.


----------



## wayneL (16 March 2008)

Whiskers said:


> I was getting a bit of the same thing as sprinter. I upgraded to IE7 a few months ago and have had a continual run of irritating little problems which often cause IE7to close unexpectedly... especially when a video plays.
> 
> I have recently found out that IE7 can get into problems with the latest version of Adobe Flash Player (modname: flash9e.ocx), whereas other browsers don't have any problems.
> 
> ...




Firefox!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miner (16 March 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> I just want to say that I would never knowingly allow an ad onto the site that emitted sounds or noises as I do not like those kind of ads myself and would not inflict them on the ASF community.
> 
> That being said, it is interesting that some people have said they find the ads 'unobtrusive'. Sometimes I think that I have made them too unobtrusive. Let me explain. On the internet it is not enough for advertisers that their banner advertisements are simply displayed on a website. Banner 'impressions' as they are called mean very little. What means something is clicks. What means even more is sales or customers. On the internet, advertisers *know* where sales come from because when you click on a banner advertisement the link is usually embedded with a particular code that tells the advertiser what website the visitor has come from. As a contrast, when you click on a link in a thread without that embedded code, ASF receives no credit for the visitor or any subsequent sales of their product or service. The advertiser simply doesn't know where the visitor came from.
> 
> ...




Dear Joe

From my personal perspective my whole hearted support is for this forum and hence to  you. I am sure it will be reciprocated by many of the forum participants.

I do agree with your point as well (even though I still struggle to see how come on the same thread I can not post something less than 100 character content when responding something less than 50 character thread !!)

Probably some of our valued participants do not realise there are some more forums and not all of them are free.The fact us the quality of most of those forums are less than average. If I can rank Aussie Forum is at 8.5 out of 10 where as some of those paid forums are only 6 out of 10.  Some of the paid forums I had to discontinue as I felt wasting my money. 

I believe it is on us : the participants as well how we can make this ASF forum effective and not to get worried by its little noise of advertisement. When we watch live telecast - we take the advertisements for granted. ASF creates opportunity to many of us making $ and lessons learnt. So why should we make noise if ASF generates little $ for itself just to support us?

Regards


----------



## Joe Blow (17 March 2008)

Miner said:


> I do agree with your point as well (even though I still struggle to see how come on the same thread I can not post something less than 100 character content when responding something less than 50 character thread !!)




Hi Miner,

Thanks for your support! 

Believe it or not, the mods and I never wanted to introduce the 100 character minimum post length rule in stock threads, but sadly, the rampers made it a necessity. We looked at the posts we were removing most often and the vast majority were short ramps with nothing to offer the reader. We understand that occasionally good posters will get caught by the 100 character minimum rule in stock threads (hell, I have myself!). What we ask is that they take a moment to add another thought, question or piece of information to their post to get it past 100 characters (which is less than one line of text in total).

I don't think anybody wants ASF to turn into a forum where trying to find a useful post is like finding the proverbial needle in a haystack. The mods and I are determined to uphold standards of posting (particularly in stock threads) and we urge good posters to see the rule in that light - not as a punishment, but as an opportunity to add more value to their post. 

If you only have something short to add, consider sending it to the person it is directed to in a PM.


----------



## Miner (17 March 2008)

No worry Joe.

I thought you should be in bed at this time (I am in WA so only 10 PM) and watch in the morning Oz market reaction following  DJ fall on Friday and George Bush's recent comment in media 

Nevertheless thanks a lot for your time. It does  demonstrate how much you are keen to keep our forum up!

Once again,  hey every one! Please go for ASF, support it and do not give hard time to ASF. Otherwise it could  become  a boomerang or Joe decides to raise fund through an IPO (probably invite Talbot or Michael K in the board ) and we lose our opportunity to interact.

Regards


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 March 2008)

ASF is a business not a charity...

That said, one thing I really don't like on _any_ site is ads that consume ridiculous amounts of bandwidth. Remember that not everyone has a fast connection. (ASF doesn't seem to be a problem with this however).


----------



## insider (17 March 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> What ads are you referring to? I am unaware of any 'beeping' ads on the site.
> 
> Also, no need to shout. Please disengage your caps lock key.




SORRY! ahem sorry its an architectural habit.

And apologies again. My computer must be riddled with viruses and spyware because I'm sure Yahoo wouldn't sponsor pr0n sites and that annoying beeping ad I was referring to... It seems as if all ads are taken over... lol

And my internet cap is finished again....


----------



## noirua (17 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Joe
> I think we all admire the way you are so candid and so tolerant
> and thanks for ASF
> cheers




Spot on 2020, and the adds on ASF are the best in all respects compared to other websites. One add on another website will not go away, click on the X and it still opens up, and there are some that jam the computer up.
As to the 100 character rule, I notice some posters have spotted the way round it.


----------



## Prospector (17 March 2008)

Funny you should say that Joe, about the ads being too unobtrusive, because I did reword my initial post to make sure that it sounded like I had noticed them, but they weren't bothering me if I wasn't interested in them.

I am on a parenting site which has recently been sold out to Fairfax.  Now, there is an example of bothersome ads, with flashing signs, noises, and sometimes even the posts are obscured by ads hanging over them etc etc.

So the moral is, help Joe out by visiting and supporting the current sponsors, or contributing to the cost of the forum.

(From someone who has actually put their money where their mouth is!)


----------



## sails (18 March 2008)

Joe, I don't have a problem with the ads.  I know they are there, but appreciate that they are not flickering and moving rapidly - I find those types of ads makes reading very difficult.

Good to be reminded to click on the ads of those supporting ASF and check out their sites - will make a point of doing so...


----------



## Santob (18 March 2008)

Ditch that  mircrosoft internet explorer rubbish, and a whole new world of internet browsing opens up..or disappears in some cases 

I do make purchases from ASF sponsors though!


----------



## Joe Blow (18 March 2008)

sails said:


> Good to be reminded to click on the ads of those supporting ASF and check out their sites - will make a point of doing so...






Santob said:


> I do make purchases from ASF sponsors though!




Thank you both for your support! It is appreciated!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 March 2008)

Santob said:


> Ditch that  mircrosoft internet explorer rubbish, and a whole new world of internet browsing opens up..or disappears in some cases
> 
> I do make purchases from ASF sponsors though!




I recently had some experiences using IE and discovered how easy it is to get infected when surfing the internet.

I even had a weird experience where firefox was intimidated and pushed aside. Simply relying on a browser is a bit like relying on a gas engine vs a diesel engine.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 December 2008)

*Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

Is this the most intrusive and annoying banner add every to pop up on this site. I know and fully accept the need for adds, even ones that push you to be noticed, but this one is really annoying. The loud noise of a bird twitting and the inability to turn it off is driving me nuts.

Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## jersey10 (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

I agree, its a pain in the ear.

But it has worked. Everyone who opens this thread is now going to know exactly what the ad is about!


----------



## mayk (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

My apologies in advance to the moderator of this website.


I use adblock in firefox and don't see any ads. Worth a look if you want to get rid of ads. 

But on the other hand the site will generate less revenue.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

I didn't realise this banner was making noise as I have the sound switched off. Will get this taken care of ASAP.

My apologies.


----------



## Adam A (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

Is that what is was ?
True story, looking at the screen heard the birds, thought havnt heard them before, looked out the window,nothing there,oh well,back to work

Now  i know why


----------



## BentRod (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



Adam A said:


> Is that what is was ?
> True story, looking at the screen heard the birds, thought havnt heard them before, looked out the window,nothing there,oh well,back to work
> 
> Now  i know why




LOL..the same thing happened to me last night.  

I thought, geez they are starting early!:iamwithst


----------



## skyQuake (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



Adam A said:


> Is that what is was ?
> True story, looking at the screen heard the birds, thought havnt heard them before, looked out the window,nothing there,oh well,back to work
> 
> Now  i know why






BentRod said:


> LOL..the same thing happened to me last night.
> 
> I thought, geez they are starting early!:iamwithst




Have you two considered that there has been a massive flock of chirping birds flying around Australia recently, and you both happened to hear then while browsing ASF?


----------



## sam76 (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

BentRod is that a Tuna?

It's massive!


----------



## MRC & Co (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



BentRod said:


> LOL..the same thing happened to me last night.
> 
> I thought, geez they are starting early!:iamwithst




LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.

Same here!


----------



## BentRod (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

Sammy...no It's a Yellowtail Kingfish.

They pull Tuna backwards :


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

The noise isn`t a problem.Sheesh, isn`t there greater minor/negligible discomforts in ones life to deal with.I suppose all dogs in the street were baited too.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

Turn your speakers off TH :


----------



## roland (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

I didn't notice, I rarely have speakers attached - I choose what I want to hear by turning them on when I want, so audio push-marketing doesn't work on me


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



prawn_86 said:


> Turn your speakers off TH :




Sorry prawn no can do. Then i won't here this,

http://tremblinghandtrader.typepad.com/OrderFilled.wav

Or This

http://tremblinghandtrader.typepad.com/TargetFilled.wav

Or even this!!

http://tremblinghandtrader.typepad.com/StopFilled.wav


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (9 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

Arrghh! Dammit this stupid Ad is still chirping its head off at me as I type this. +1 here for hating it.


----------



## Green2 (9 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

Idont have the sound on most of the time, But the first time I heard it I thought that bird sounds as if it,s in the room and looked around no bird, and then the lion or whatever roared and that done ot I havent been back since.
I,am to scared.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*

This ad should be gone very shortly everyone.

My apologies again and rest assured that no ads in the future will emit any sounds whatsoever.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



Trembling Hand said:


> Sorry prawn no can do. Then i won't here this,




With 200+ trades per day your office must sound like a highway :


----------



## korrupt_1 (9 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



Adam A said:


> Is that what is was ?
> True story, looking at the screen heard the birds, thought havnt heard them before, looked out the window,nothing there,oh well,back to work
> 
> Now  i know why




HAHAHA ROFL... that's the funniest thing for me today.... classic!! 

Reminds me of radio ads that plays the SMS tones... everynow and then i get fooled and check my phone, only realise it's just the stupid radio


----------



## MRC & Co (9 December 2008)

*Re: Most annoying banner add EVER!!*



korrupt_1 said:


> HAHAHA ROFL... that's the funniest thing for me today.... classic!!
> 
> Reminds me of radio ads that plays the SMS tones... everynow and then i get fooled and check my phone, only realise it's just the stupid radio




ha ha ha ha ha.  Same here again.


----------

